# كل عام وانتم بخير (سنة 2022)



## My Rock (1 يناير 2022)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​






سنة 2021 قد مضت والرب بقى امين وعادل في وعوده ومحاسنه تجاهنا. فلنشكر الرب على السنة التي مضت ونصلي من اجل السنة القادمة تكون سنة بركات على شعب الكنيسة واسم الرب بتمجد في الوسط.

من خلال صفحات منتديات الكنيسة نصلي ان يستمر العطاء  بأن نقدم الجواب والدليل لكل سائل وباحث عن الحق. ان نستمر بالرد على الاسئلة والشبهات وان ننجح بان نعيد الاهتمام عند الشباب المسيحي في التعمق بالايمان المسيحي والدفاعيات وتقديم الدليل على ايماننا المسيحي.

هدفنا للسنة الجديدة ان نقدم مادة جديدة بصورة مستمرة منتظمة على صفحات المنتدى وعلى اليوتوب بشكل فيديوهات ترد على اهم الاسئلة المطروحة على الساحة. هذا العمل سيحتاج الى مجهود كبير في اعداد المادة وتحضير  الفيديوهات لذلك نأمل بان يشاركنا الاحبة المنخرطين في الدفاعيات في هذا الموضوع اي عمل ونشر الفيديوهات من خلال موقع اليوتوب وقناة المنتدى الخاصة التي سيتم افتتاحها قريبا.

ايضا بحلول سنة جديدة ندعوا احبابنا واعضائنا بان يشاركونا من جديد على صفحات المنتدى فالخدمة مستمرة وعدد الزوار والقارئين بتزايد خاصة بعد التحديث الاخير للمنتدى.
اي شخص مشغول نصلي ان يبارك الوقت في وقته ويشاركنا من جديد.
اي شخص تعبان نصلي يعطيه الرب القوة والنعمة لخدمة اسمه القدوس.
اي شخص زعلان على خاطره من مشاكل سابقة نصلي ان يعطينا الرب روح المسامحة وان نغفر بعضنا البعض كما غفر لنا هو في الكثير. 

فليتمجد اسم الرب في هذه السنة اكثر من السنة التي فاتت سواء في كنيستنا ان على الانترنت او المواقع او اي مكان اخر. الاهمهو ان نكرز حياتنا للمسيح ونرنم مع المرنم زياد شحاته الترنيمة التالية






كل سنة وانتم برعاية الرب الدائمة.


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 يناير 2022)

*كل سنه وانت والجميع في المنتدى بألف خير *


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2022)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *كل سنه وانت والجميع في المنتدى بألف خير *


وانت بخير يا بنت المسيح


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2022)

*كل عام وانت بالف خير روك ولجميع اعضائنا ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة ملاينة نعم وبركات لجميع العالم وياريت نرجع بقوة من جديد بهمة جميع الخيرين المحبين لمنتدانا الغالي وكل سنة وانتم طيبين *


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2022)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير وصحة وبركة من الرب القدير
متمنياً لكم جميعاً دوام التوفيق والنجاح في حياتكم
وسعادة حقيقية لا تنتهي
ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم ويبارك كل حياتكم


----------



## samozin (2 يناير 2022)

*سنة سعيدة جميلة
مليئة بالخير والبركة لكل  الأصدقاء
*


----------



## samozin (2 يناير 2022)




----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2022)

كل سنه وكل شعب المسيح بخير وسلام
نصلي بان يكلل الرب هذه السنه بوجوده ووجوده الدائم فيها وتكون سنه بركه وخير لكل العالم
امين
كل سنه وكل اعضاء المنتدي بالف خير وسلام
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2022)

happy new year for all


----------

